# WSM with no thermometer



## new2bbq (Jul 3, 2017)

Hello,

Picked up an old wsm someone left out for free. Just needed to replace the grills. Never used one of these a day in my life, but now doing research on it and seems like something i really want to get into. Anyway, the grill is an old one from I wanna say 2004, on the vent its labeled DH. It has no thermometer on the cover, I know you can install one yourself. But was wondering if I can use my infrared thermometer and just point it at the cover would it be close to accurate. Or is it better to just invest in either a probe or install one on the cover. Thanks!


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 3, 2017)

Interesting question. I'll be firing up my WSM later today.  I have a very accurate, aftermarket lid thermometer made by River Country.  I'll fire the infrared at the dome and see how the reading compares to the lid thermometer.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 3, 2017)

Hmmm... Dunno for sure. But the air temps inside are going to swing more than the metal surface temps are going to show. Wouldn't you rather know what that is?

My advise is- Forget the mechanical grill thermometer and get a good digital remote (at least dual) probe thermometer. Put the probes through a silicone grommet through the side (not the lid). One for the pit temp (clipped to the grate) and one for the meat.


----------



## dward51 (Jul 3, 2017)

Also just as a FYI, there is a date code stamped in the top vent of the WSM. Info on how to read the code is here:

http://virtualweberbullet.com/determine-age-weber-grills-smokers.html


----------



## new2bbq (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks for the info!  Yes, I might as well get a more accurate thermo if I'm gnna be smoking more often. 
Thanks noboundaries, can't wait to find out how the two compares amd see differences in degrees. Btw,  it's a 18"


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2017)

That's a nice score!

That smoker will still be putting out good Q years from now, so I would just get a good dual probe therm.

Al


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 3, 2017)

Lucky guy


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 3, 2017)

Infrared readings of the dome and the barrel are about 90-100F lower than the accurate dome lid thermometer.  The dome therm has a 2.5" probe so it isn't reading dome surface temp.


----------



## new2bbq (Jul 4, 2017)

i end up installing a 2.5" to the dome. I compared also with the gun and yes it does average 90-100 degrees lower on laser, Whats weird I shot the laser into the open vent and it went down even more to like 190? maybe was hitting the foil idk lol.













DSC_1533.jpg



__ new2bbq
__ Jul 4, 2017


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 4, 2017)

My WSM dome therm was spot on with my Maverick grill level therm on my last cook. That was a rarity.

Mike


----------



## jaminator (Jul 5, 2017)

the lid thermometer is useless anyway.  I stick a probe through the rubber grommet and measure temperature from that location with great results.


----------

